# First Dust collector



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=94029

Currently I have been running the table saw(has 4 inch port), mitre saw(with shop vac hooked up), jigsaw, etc... 

I am new and getting concerned about dust collection.. but seeing I just bought a bunch of tools including my saw and a dado set two days ago, funds are kinda low.. do you guys/gals think that a small dust collector like that one with wheels would be decent for like my tablesaw and mitresaw?? My jigsaw doesn't have a hookup so.. I know i'm screwed there.. Oh yeah, I could plug it into my router also, but that could be a pain since I am routing without a table...

I usually go big with stuff, but I am sorta looking for a fill gap for a while... I am still working out shop layout, etc.. I figure something like that with a really short hose hooked up would probably make the world of difference.. Also, that's just an example, i'd look at different brands of that same style.. 

Thanks


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Brad,
To start with, any kind of dust collection is better than none at all. I am usually not a HF fan, but looking at the link you had, it doesn't look bad for 89.00. My buddy has a similar unit, I believe its a Delta, and it works well for a smaller unit. For the tools like your jigsaw, you can usually rig something up. Sometimes just having the end of the hose near the tool will pickup a lot of the dust. 
Mike Hawkins:shifty:


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with Firehawk, any dust collection is better than none! As soon as you can, look at the Delta or Steel City with the canister. It does a very good job pulling the sawdust in, and also keeps the fine dust out of your lungs (very important!!!). Also check for CFM-cubic feet per minute of air movement. It is key to pulling chips. At least 650 cfm up to 1200 cfm is OK for a small shop using one machine at a time. I recomend as large as U can, cause I hate changing bags on mine.


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Most of them don't have a db rating for noise.. How loud are they? I seen like 1.5 hp had a noise rating of 85db.. Which I'm trying to compare that to my router or tablesaw.... Thanks for the responses, i definitely need to get one.. 

I was thinking, could I build a little like insulated room around it? but then I was thinking, it wouldn't have room to breathe... so that probably wouldn't work.. 

Thanks

Brad


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Brad,
Earmuffs are cheaper. My 1 1/2hp jet DC isn't that loud. But my planer and router are. When I am wearing the muffs, I can still here the stereo playing.
Mike Hawkins:yes:


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

Any router or shop vac will be WAY higher db!! I use a 1200 cfm 1 1/2 hp unit in my shop that is not obnoxious.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

My Delta 1-1/2hp has a dull roar that is not annoying. That little mini will help keep the dust down in the shop but won't do a lot for the fine dust that's airborne but like said any collection method is better than nothing


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the responses.. I always wear ear muffs now, once i got use to wearing them, if I turn a saw on and don't have them on, i immediate turn it off and put them on.. I live in a subdivision and am more concerned with pissing off the neighbors than noise for my own concern really.. I need to insulate my garage to keep it warm and that will help keep the noise down also a little bit.. 

Yeah, it seems my tablesaw is fairly quiet, I think my router and the planer of my buddies that I am borrowing is way more loud than anything else.. 

I love this forum... Thanks for the info


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just remember to keep your DC line or hose short and as straight as possible to maintain a maximun CFM at the tool.


----------



## Roy Harding (Jun 8, 2008)

FWIW, my first dust collector was a little machine as well - somewhat different configuration than the one you're looking at - but small. Since then I've moved up to a big honkin' 5HP cyclone, with a dedicated ducting system, and so on.

That original little machine is still working for me - it's dedicated to handling a sanding table in my shop. Still tickin' along, still suckin' up the dust.

As others have said, ANY dust collection is better than none.

As far as noise goes - I love to listen to talk radio when I'm working - for the longest time, if something interesting was being discussed on the radio, I'd wait until I'd heard what was interesting to me before turning on any equipment. Then my wife bought me a set of Peltor Worktunes. These are "ear muff" type ear defenders, which have a radio built in. I can now hear the radio whether machinery is running or not - and my rate of production has increased exponentially, as I'm no longer waiting to turn on the machines.

Have fun.


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

i was looking at the same dust collector for a while. when i went to the store to check it out it was way smaller than i expected it has a very small bag too. someone i know actually had one for a while. after like three months of use he said it died on him. he had liked it for what he did which was a farely minimal work load. i ended up changing my mind for a 1.5 steel city which ran me $300 which is three times the money and way bigger, but for me it has payed for itself. i have used it with countless tools: router, RAS, Jointer, tablesaw, drill press, lathe, and bandsaw and it beats everything but it all depends on the work load 

john


----------

